
No Hollywood Ending for the Visual Effects Industry - touchofevil
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/no-hollywood-ending-visual-effects-industry/
======
touchofevil
I've spent the last several years working in the visual effects industry in
Los Angeles, and I've seen the international subsidies (mainly from Canada)
basically completely kill the feature film vfx industry in LA.

I've often wondered if the same thing might happen with coding. Will Canada
one day decide that they would like to start their own Silicon Valley and
offer a large subsidy to tech companies that relocate to Canada?

